# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  قابل توجه دوستانی که میخان دیپ مجدد بگیرن

## idealist

*دوستان همینطور که مستحضر هستید امسال دروس پیش دانشگاهی هم به میزان 5 درصد در کنکور تاثیر خواهد داشت. برای دوستانی که میخان دیپ دوم بگیرن چند تا ابهام پیش میاد.

مسئله اول متفاوت بودن سال اخذ مدرک دسپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هست ، یعنی این که یه نفر دیپلم جدید رو در سال 94 بگیره ولی بخاد از پیش دانشگاهی که مثلا سال 90 گرفته استفاده کنه.

مسئله دوم تفاوت نوع مدرک دیپلم و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی هست. 

این دو تا موضوع زیاد مهم نیست و میشه یه راهکاری براش پیش بینی کرد. اما مسئله اصلی اینجاست که کد دانش آموزی فردی که دیپلم میگیره با کد دانش آموزیش در مدرک پیش دانشگاهی قبلی متفاوت هست. و به طبع اون کد سوابق تحصیلی هم متفاوت خواهد بود ، اگر دو تا کد سابقه تحصیلی بصورت جداگانه یکی برای پیش و یکی برای سوم باشه مشکلی پیش نمیاد. در غیر این صورت فقط یک کد برای هم دیپلم و هم پیش دانشگاهی خواهد بود. که در این صورت کسی که دیپلم دوم میگیره باید پی همه چی رو به تن خودش بماله ، منظورم از همه چی اینه که احتمالا باید پیش دوم رو هم بگیره !

*پ.ن : با این حساب دعا کنید مثل هر سال بشه مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو شهریور گرفت ، وگرنه اگه قرار باشه فقط تو اردیبهشت ماه باشه یا اینکه هر تاریخ دیگه ای قبل از برگزاری کنکور ، وقت قابل توجهی رو طلف میکنه ، مخصوصا تو اون بازه زمانی حساس...*

این هم تصویر پرسش یکی از دوستان در مورد این مسئله از سازمان سنجش

*

----------


## meh.75

خیلی مسائل گنگن.مثلا خیلی ها میگن دیپلم مجددو اگه دی نگیریم و بمونه واسه خرداد نمیتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم چون ثبت نام تو بهمنه و سوابقم تو اون موقع اعمال میشن حالا پیش دانشگاهی رو که تو خرداد پاس میکنن چه جوری تاثیر میدن؟؟

----------


## Dayi javad

ای لعنت بهشون پیش رو هم تاثیر میدن ینی ؟؟
نمرات پیش من که از نهایی سوم هم بد تر!

----------


## Dayi javad

خب حالا تاثیر دیدم میگن مثبت !
ولی به قول خودت چ جور باید با ی دیپلم دیگ شرکت کرد ؟؟

----------


## idealist

> ای لعنت بهشون پیش رو هم تاثیر میدن ینی ؟؟
> نمرات پیش من که از نهایی سوم هم بد تر!


*فک کنم کامل نخوندی مطلب رو ، کسی که دیپ مجدد میگیره احتمالا باید پیش مجدد هم بگیره !*

----------


## mahsa92

من از يه مشاور پرسيدم گفت نميشه بايد با همون ديپ قبلي كنكور بدن چون كد ها نميخونه با هم


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## idealist

> من از يه مشاور پرسيدم گفت نميشه بايد با همون ديپ قبلي كنكور بدن چون كد ها نميخونه با هم
> 
> 
> Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2


*و یا اینکه علاوه بر دیپلم مجدد پیش مجدد ، پیش رو هم بگیره تا کد ها مثل هم بشن!*

----------


## mahsa92

> *و یا اینکه علاوه بر دیپلم مجدد پیش مجدد ، پیش رو هم بگیره تا کد ها مثل هم بشن!*


پيش مجدد هم مگه داريم؟


Sent from my apple iphone using tapatalk2

----------


## idealist

> خب حالا تاثیر دیدم میگن مثبت !
> ولی به قول خودت چ جور باید با ی دیپلم دیگ شرکت کرد ؟؟


*احتمال زیاد باید پیش جدید رو هم بگیریم. چون کد دانش آموزی ما در مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی یکسان باشه.*

----------


## Dayi javad

:Yahoo (2):  ! لعنت !! لعنت !

----------


## Dayi javad

اگ اینطور باش ک دیگ کنکور نمیدم !چون فایده نداره !

----------


## quf

الان که پیش هم 5 درصد تاثیر داره تکلیف اونایی که دیپ مجدد دارن چیه باید برن پیش دو هم بگیرن حتما؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## meh.75

لطفا یکی زنگ بزنه سازمان سنجش بپرسه.اینجوری نباشه که یه ماه بخاطر دیپلم مجدد از دست بدیم بعد نتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم

----------


## quf

> لطفا یکی زنگ بزنه سازمان سنجش بپرسه.اینجوری نباشه که یه ماه بخاطر دیپلم مجدد از دست بدیم بعد نتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم


هر کی پرسیده گفتن برید آموزش و پرورش ناحیه بپرسید!!!

----------


## idealist

> لطفا یکی زنگ بزنه سازمان سنجش بپرسه.اینجوری نباشه که یه ماه بخاطر دیپلم مجدد از دست بدیم بعد نتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم


*مسئله مربوط به اموزش و پرورش هست بیشتر ، و نه سازمان سنجش.*

----------


## idealist

> الان که پیش هم 5 درصد تاثیر داره تکلیف اونایی که دیپ مجدد دارن چیه باید برن پیش دو هم بگیرن حتما؟؟؟؟؟


*احتمالا*

----------


## quf

> *مسئله مربوط به اموزش و پرورش هست بیشتر ، و نه سازمان سنجش.*


آخه آموزش پرورشم بری هیشکی چیزی نمیدونه

----------


## newpath

خوب میشه شهریور 95 هم پیش دوم رو گرفت !!!! چون به داوطلبان آزاد تمام واحدارو میدن

----------


## quf

> *احتمالا*


 :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## eli94

> *و یا اینکه علاوه بر دیپلم مجدد پیش مجدد ، پیش رو هم بگیره تا کد ها مثل هم بشن!*


خیلیا تو انجمن هستن که پیش دانشگاهیشون قبل 90 بوده حالا میخوان دیپ دوم بگیرن اینا که دیگه احتیاج ندارن به پیش... ایا لازمه پیش دوم بگیرن/.؟

----------


## daniad

آقا یعنی جایی نیست ما اینو درست حسابی پیگیری کنیم؟
خیلی مهمه مساله یعنی یه جا نیست درست جواب بده ؟
کسی سراغ نداره ؟

----------


## Dayi javad

پس اونایی ک کلا تا سوم ی رشته ای رو خوندن بعد پیش میان تغییر رشته میدن چیکار باید بکنن ؟

خیلی ها هستن ک شرایطشون اینطور !

----------


## idealist

> خیلیا تو انجمن هستن که پیش دانشگاهیشون قبل 90 بوده حالا میخوان دیپ دوم بگیرن اینا که دیگه احتیاج ندارن به پیش... ایا لازکه پیش دوم بگیرن/.؟


*احتمال زیاد باید پیش ذو هم بگیرن تا کد دانش آموزیشون تو مدرک دیپلم و پیش یکسان باشه*

----------


## idealist

> پس اونایی ک کلا تا سوم ی رشته ای رو خوندن بعد پیش میان تغییر رشته میدن چیکار باید بکنن ؟
> 
> خیلی ها هستن ک شرایطشون اینطور !


*خب اونا که کد دانش آموزیشون تو مدرک پیش و سوم فرق نمیکنه ، کد دانش آموزیشون یکسانه ، ما که دیپ دوم میگیریم کد دانش آموزیمون عوض میشه*

----------


## newpath

کد دانش آموزی مگه واسه دیپ دوم فقط یه 60 اولش اضافه نمیشد ؟!!!

----------


## idealist

> آقا یعنی جایی نیست ما اینو درست حسابی پیگیری کنیم؟
> خیلی مهمه مساله یعنی یه جا نیست درست جواب بده ؟
> کسی سراغ نداره ؟


*نه ! واقعا هیچ جا نیست. در وضعیت فعلی اطلاعات من و شما در این زمینه از خود مسوولین بیشتره. و اینطور که به نظر میاد باید پیش دوم رو هم بگیریم بخاطر یکسان شدن کد دانش آموزی و در نتیجه کد سوابق تحصیلی.*

----------


## idealist

> کد دانش آموزی مگه واسه دیپ دوم فقط یه 60 اولش اضافه نمیشد ؟!!!


*عدد اول کد دانش آموزی قبلی حذف میشه و به جاش عدد 60 اضافه میشه ، ینی کد 9 رقمی تبدیل به 10 رقمی میشه در دیپلم دوم.*

----------


## newpath

> *نه ! واقعا هیچ جا نیست. در وضعیت فعلی اطلاعات من و شما در این زمینه از خود مسوولین بیشتره. و اینطور که به نظر میاد باید پیش دوم رو هم بگیریم بخاطر یکسان شدن کد دانش آموزی و در نتیجه کد سوابق تحصیلی.*


تا کی فرصت هست ؟ یعنی خرداد میشه گرفتش

----------


## daniad

> *نه ! واقعا هیچ جا نیست. در وضعیت فعلی اطلاعات من و شما در این زمینه از خود مسوولین بیشتره. و اینطور که به نظر میاد باید پیش دوم رو هم بگیریم بخاطر یکسان شدن کد دانش آموزی و در نتیجه کد سوابق تحصیلی.*


از همین زورم میاد 
یه قانون میزارن که خودشونم نمیدونن چی به چیه 
من به هر بدبختی ای شده باید امسال همه چیو اوکی کنم 
فقط میترسم طوری شه که اصلا راهی نباشه 
حالا پیش 2 راه حل بود به جهنم میخونم پاس میکنم

----------


## idealist

> تا کی فرصت هست ؟ یعنی خرداد میشه گرفتش


*منظورتون پیش هست یا دیپلم؟ اگه مقصود شما دیپلمه تا دی ماه وقت دارید ، اما پیش رو باید خرداد ماه یا اینکه امتحان جبرانیش (که معلوم نیست مثل همیشه شهریور باشه یا بخان بندازن تیر یا مرداد مثلا)*

----------


## Dayi javad

> اونایی که پارسال دیپ مجدد گرفتن پیش مجدد که نگرفتن امسالم قبول شدن از اونا بپرسید که دانشگاه بهشون گیر دادن یا نه


دوست عزیز سال قبل پیش تاثیری نداشت ! امسال پیش تاثیر داره

----------


## idealist

> اونایی که پارسال دیپ مجدد گرفتن پیش مجدد که نگرفتن امسالم قبول شدن از اونا بپرسید که دانشگاه بهشون گیر دادن یا نه


*دوست عزیز مسئله اصلا ثبت نام دانشگاه نیست ، مسئله کد سوابق تحصیلی برای کنکور هست ، پارسال که اصلا پیش تاثیری نداشت ، امسال تاثیر داره شما نمیتونید این دو وضعیت رو باهم مقایسه کنین.*

----------


## bahman seraj

> دوست عزیز سال قبل پیش تاثیری نداشت ! امسال پیش تاثیر داره


شما امان بده  یه ثانیه هم طول نکشید نقل قول کردی پداشتم پستمو حذف میکردم اخه فکر میکردم کارنامه پیش دانشگاهیو هم میبینن میفهمن کدش فرق داره دردسر نشه

----------


## Ritalin

یعنی ما که دیپلم مجدد میگیریم بدبخت شدیم  اوناییی که سوم به پیش تغییر رشته دادن فکر کنم کد اونا هم تغییر میکنه 
خدا لعنتشون کنه که هرروز یه قانون درمیارین

----------


## idealist

> یعنی ما که دیپلم مجدد میگیریم بدبخت شدیم  اوناییی که سوم به پیش تغییر رشته دادن فکر کنم کد اونا هم تغییر میکنه 
> خدا لعنتشون کنه که هرروز یه قانون درمیارین


*نه فکر نکنم کد اونها تغییری کنه*

----------


## Black

چی؟پیش؟
کاش هیچ وقت اینجا نمیومدم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Black

5%?
مثبت؟
گم میشه تو نهاییم :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Ritalin

> *نه فکر نکنم کد اونها تغییری کنه*


اتفاقا فکر کنم اونا مثل ما  کد جدید ۶۰ میشه چون من رفته بودم اموزش و پرورش اول اشتباهی تغییر رشته حسابم کرده بودن نه دیپلم مجدد گفتن کد ۶۰ میاد اولش

----------


## rezarko13

ای بابا یعنی دیگه دیپ مجدد تعطیل ؟ولی فک کنم جدا باشه نمرات سوم اذر فرستاده میشه.الان من برم ثبت نام کنم یا نه یک نظری بدین(برا دیپ)حیرون شدم. :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Ritalin

> ای بابا یعنی دیگه دیپ مجدد تعطیل ؟ولی فک کنم جدا باشه نمرات سوم اذر فرستاده میشه.الان من برم ثبت نام کنم یا نه یک نظری بدین(برا دیپ)حیرون شدم.


هنوز هیچی معلوم نیست ماکه گرفتیم اگه نشه هم وقتمون  رفته و هم پولمون

----------


## rezarko13

ولی فک نکنم مدرک دیپلم از پیش جداست

----------


## idealist

> اتفاقا فکر کنم اونا مثل ما  کد جدید ۶۰ میشه چون من رفته بودم اموزش و پرورش اول اشتباهی تغییر رشته حسابم کرده بودن نه دیپلم مجدد گفتن کد ۶۰ میاد اولش


*شاید اشتباه لفظی کردن بین "تغییر رشته" و اخذ "دیپلم دوم در رشته ی دیگر" چون زیاد منطقی نیست کدشون تغییر کنه...نمیدونم...* :Yahoo (2):

----------


## rezarko13

الان یکی پیش خرداد قبول نشه سوابق چجوری اعمال میشه ؟خخخخ یه چیزی نوشتن خودشونم نمیدونن

----------


## idealist

> الان یکی پیش خرداد قبول نشه سوابق چجوری اعمال میشه ؟خخخخ یه چیزی نوشتن خودشونم نمیدونن


*دو راه دارن ، یا اینکه سوابق پیش اون فرد رو ندن به سازمان سنجش که خب با توجه به اینکه تاثیر پیش مثبت هست مشکلی پیش نمیاد ، راه دیگه شون اینه که امتحان جبرانی که همیشه تو شهریور برگزار میشه رو بیارن عقب و تو تیر ماه برگزار کنن !*

----------


## DR Matrix

من که سال 87 پیش رو گرفتم که نباید از لحاظ دیپ مجدد به مشکل بخورم دیگه درسته؟ چون پیش از 90 به بعد تاثیر داده میشه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## MaHsa 95

یعنی بدبختی به این میگن!! آموزش و پرورش واسه دیپ مجدد برام دروس مشترک رو تطبیق نمیزد ، امروز رفتم بخشنامه رو پرینت گرفتم و رفتم معاونت متوسطه و درخواست دادم و  بعدم رفتم بخش امتحانات و ... خلاصه با هزار بدبختی برام تطبیق زدن از اونورم رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان و ثبت نام کردم. انقدر خوشحال بودم که نگو... فکر کردم همه چیز درست شد. تا اینکه اومدم انجمن این خبرو دیدم . حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم؟ یعنی نمیشه از دیپ مجدد استفاده کرد؟  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):

----------


## idealist

*به نظرم احتمال زیاد دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی بهمون میدن چون یه نفر ممکنه سال پیش دانشگاهی تو یه شهر دیگه درس خونده باشه و سال سوم تو یه شهر دیگه ، طبق نظام کد دهی فعلی کد سوابق تحصیلی برای این دو مقطع متفاوت خواهد شد. نمیدونم فکر اینجاش رو کردن واقعا یا نه...*

----------


## rezarko13

من صب میرم ثبت نام میکنم بیخیال هرچی شد تا کی وقت داره؟

----------


## idealist

> من صب میرم ثبت نام میکنم بیخیال هرچی شد تا کی وقت داره؟


*تا اخر ابان*

----------


## rezarko13

انشاالله جداس چون نمرات سوم رو باید تراز کنن چون خرداد بدن وقت کمه تازه تو سایت سنجشم نوشته بندهای الف و ب

----------


## Nahal

حالا تکلیف ما چیه؟؟ :Yahoo (117): 
من شهریور دیپ مجدد شرکت کردم 2 تا درسمم مونده برای دی...یعنی همه چی باد هوا؟!.... :Y (744):

----------


## MaHsa 95

> *به نظرم احتمال زیاد دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی بهمون میدن چون یه نفر ممکنه سال پیش دانشگاهی تو یه شهر دیگه درس خونده باشه و سال سوم تو یه شهر دیگه ، طبق نظام کد دهی فعلی کد سوابق تحصیلی برای این دو مقطع متفاوت خواهد شد. نمیدونم فکر اینجاش رو کردن واقعا یا نه...*


یعنی اگه کسی سوم و پیش رو تو دو تا شهر مختلف خونده باشه، کد دیپلمش با کد پیش فرق داره؟ شما مطمئن هستین؟
اگه اینطور باشه پس حتما دو تا کد جدا میدن، سنجش فکر اینچیزا رو میکنه

----------


## idealist

> حالا تکلیف ما چیه؟؟
> من شهریور دیپ مجدد شرکت کردم 2 تا درسمم مونده برای دی...یعنی همه چی باد هوا؟!....


*اگه بخان دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی جداگونه بهمون بدن نه هیچ مشکلی پیش نمیاد. ولی اگه فقط یه کد بدن کارمون زاره*

----------


## idealist

> یعنی اگه کسی سوم و پیش رو تو دو تا شهر مختلف خونده باشه، کد دیپلمش با کد پیش فرق داره؟ شما مطمئن هستین؟
> اگه اینطور باشه پس حتما دو تا کد جدا میدن، *سنجش* فکر اینچیزا رو میکنه


*کد دانش آموزی نه ولی کد سوابق تحصیلی فرق میکنه
خب مسئله اینجاست که مسوول این کار اموزش و پرورشه که ید طولایی در بی برنامگی داره ، سازمان سنجش بود که غمی نداشتیم چون همیشه فکر همه جا رو میکنن*

----------


## MaHsa 95

> *کد دانش آموزی نه ولی کد سوابق تحصیلی فرق میکنه
> خب مسئله اینجاست که مسوول این کار اموزش و پرورشه که ید طولایی در بی برنامگی داره ، سازمان سنجش بود که غمی نداشتیم چون همیشه فکر همه جا رو میکنن*


باشه بالاخره سنجش قراره ما رو ثبت نام کنه، فکر استثناء ها رو میکنه، نمیشه کسی که تو دو تا شهر مختلف درس خونده نتونه برای کنکور ثبت نام کنه، مگه اینکه به اونم یه کد بدن

----------


## Dayi javad

کاش  بچه رئیس سنجش هم معدلش کم میشد  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## rezarko13

یعنی الان کسی جواب نمیده تکلیف ما چیه؟واقعا متاسفم برا اموزش پرورش

----------


## Nahal

> کاش  بچه رئیس سنجش هم معدلش کم میشد


برادر من به محالات فکر نکن...


ر.ا : حالا ما از کجا بدونیم تکلیفمون چیه؟!!
به آموزش و پرورشم مراجعه کنیم میگن ما اطلاع نداریم هنوز معلوم نیست و... :Yahoo (21):

----------


## idealist

> برادر من به محالات فکر نکن...
> 
> 
> ر.ا : حالا ما از کجا بدونیم تکلیفمون چیه؟!!
> به آموزش و پرورشم مراجعه کنیم میگن ما اطلاع نداریم هنوز معلوم نیست و...


*اتفاقا همین الان با یه کارشناس آموزش و پرورش تماس گرفتم میگفت که هنوز معلوم نیست چیکار میخان بکنن
*

----------


## Orwell

این وسط کار ما دیپلم مجددیا حسابی زار شد !

چه غلطی بکنیم دوستان ؟

بعد دوستان یه سوال دیگه. تو متن اون خبر گفته کسانی که از سال تحصیلی 90-91 به بعد مدرک پیش گرفتن مشمول این 5 درصدن.

این وسط منی که دقیقا همون سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش دانشگاهی  بودم و سال 91 اولین کنکورم بوده مشمولم یا پیش برام تاثیری نداره ؟

آخه گفته بعد از 90-91 و این وسط من نمیفهمم منم مشمولم یا نه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## idealist

> این وسط کار ما دیپلم مجددیا حسابی زار شد !
> 
> چه غلطی بکنیم دوستان ؟
> 
> بعد دوستان یه سوال دیگه. تو متن اون خبر گفته کسانی که از سال تحصیلی 90-91 به بعد مدرک پیش گرفتن مشمول این 5 درصدن.
> 
> این وسط منی که دقیقا همون سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش دانشگاهی  بودم و سال 91 اولین کنکورم بوده مشمولم یا پیش برام تاثیری نداره ؟
> 
> آخه گفته بعد از 90-91 و این وسط من نمیفهمم منم مشمولم یا نه


*امین سالی که تو پیش گرفتی ترمی واحدی بود یا سالی واحدی؟*

----------


## Orwell

> *امین سالی که تو پیش گرفتی ترمی واحدی بود یا سالی واحدی؟*


نمیدونم داداش 
از کجا باید این دو مورد رو بفهمم ؟

----------


## idealist

> نمیدونم داداش 
> از کجا باید این دو مورد رو بفهمم ؟


*کارنامه پیش دانشگاهیت رو نداری؟
یادت نیست دروس پیش یک و پیش دو رو جدا امتحان میگرفتن ، مثلا ترم اول فیزیک پیش یک ترم دوم فیزیک پیش دو؟ یا اینکه نصف کتاب نیم سال اول و نیم سال دوم کل کتاب؟*

----------


## Orwell

> *کارنامه پیش دانشگاهیت رو نداری؟
> یادت نیست دروس پیش یک و پیش دو رو جدا امتحان میگرفتن ، مثلا ترم اول فیزیک پیش یک ترم دوم فیزیک پیش دو؟ یا اینکه نصف کتاب نیم سال اول و نیم سال دوم کل کتاب؟*


چرا دارم کارنامشو.

ما اینجوری بودیم که ترم اول پیش 1 رو امتحان میدادیم.

ترم دوم بیشتر نمره مربوط به ترم 2 بود و یه مقدارشم مربوط به ترم 1

کاش یکی این مورد رو از سازمان سنجش بپرسه که وضعیت کسانی که سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش بودن چی میشه

----------


## idealist

> چرا دارم کارنامشو.
> 
> ما اینجوری بودیم که ترم اول پیش 1 رو امتحان میدادیم.
> 
> ترم دوم بیشتر نمره مربوط به ترم 2 بود و یه مقدارشم مربوط به ترم 1
> 
> کاش یکی این مورد رو از سازمان سنجش بپرسه که وضعیت کسانی که سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش بودن چی میشه


*اگه اینجوری که میگی باشه پس سالی واحدی بودی و شامل هر دو تاثیر میشی*

----------


## Nahal

> این وسط کار ما دیپلم مجددیا حسابی زار شد !
> 
> چه غلطی بکنیم دوستان ؟
> 
> بعد دوستان یه سوال دیگه. تو متن اون خبر گفته کسانی که از سال تحصیلی 90-91 به بعد مدرک پیش گرفتن مشمول این 5 درصدن.
> 
> این وسط منی که دقیقا همون سال تحصیلی 90-91 پیش دانشگاهی  بودم و سال 91 اولین کنکورم بوده مشمولم یا پیش برام تاثیری نداره ؟
> 
> آخه گفته بعد از 90-91 و این وسط من نمیفهمم منم مشمولم یا نه


فکر میکنم شامل شما هم بشه...

----------


## Dayi javad

امین جان گفتن از سال 90-91 به بعد ! شامل شما نمیشه ! اگ میشد اینطور میگفتن 
سال 89-90 به بعد یا کسانی که در سال 90-91 و بعد از ان بودن!

----------


## M.M.B

یعنی اصلن من موندم!!!!

خوب اینا مگه مریضن؟ خوب چرا این سامانه رو راه اندازی کردن! همین سامانه ی پرسش و پاسخ سازمان سنجش!!

من که تا به حال ندیدم جواب دیگه بدن! یا میگن به آموزش و پرورش منطقه ی خود مراجعه کنید یا ...! خوب همین رو همون اول بگن که کسی وقتش رو تلف نکنه..

----------


## Orwell

> امین جان گفتن از سال 90-91 به بعد ! شامل شما نمیشه ! اگ میشد اینطور میگفتن 
> سال 89-90 به بعد یا کسانی که در سال 90-91 و بعد از ان بودن!


حالا اگه برام تاثیر نداشته باشه یعنی اینکه تو گرفتن دیپ دوم مشکلی ندارم ؟
با همون کد سوابق تحصیلی جدیدم میتونم کنکور ثبت نام کنم یا بازم این وسط پیش دانشگاهی برام دست خر میشه ؟!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## idealist

> حالا اگه برام تاثیر نداشته باشه یعنی اینکه تو گرفتن دیپ دوم مشکلی ندارم ؟
> با همون کد سوابق تحصیلی جدیدم میتونم کنکور ثبت نام کنم یا بازم این وسط پیش دانشگاهی برام دست خر میشه ؟!


*هیچکی نمیدونه فعلا 
فردا شاید بتونیم اطلاعات بیشتری بگیریم
*

----------


## Orwell

واقعا نمیدونم چی بگم دیگه !

ولی ایندفعه از حقم کوتاه نمیام

حتی اگه شده تو اردیبهشت و خرداد منم دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو امتحان بدم همینکارو میکنم  :Yahoo (21): 

سازمان سنجش همیشه کارش به همین صورت بوده. اول قانون میذاره بعدش درمورد اون قانون شرایط و ضوابط میذارن

----------


## MaHsa 95

دی دیپلم مجدد بگیریم. خرداد هم بریم پیش مجدد بگیریم.... هیچی دیگه قید کنکور رو باید زد اینجوری....
یه سوال اونایی که خرداد پیش رو رد میشن چی؟ یعنی شهریور براشون سوابق رو رد میکنن؟ نمیشه که

----------


## Orwell

> دی دیپلم مجدد بگیریم. خرداد هم بریم پیش مجدد بگیریم.... هیچی دیگه قید کنکور رو باید زد اینجوری....
> یه سوال اونایی که خرداد پیش رو رد میشن چی؟ یعنی شهریور براشون سوابق رو رد میکنن؟ نمیشه که


اینا خودشونم نمیدونن چیکار میکنن

اصن واسه من جالب بود از الان اومدن واسه 96 هم برنامه دادن ! 

فک کنم این وسط قربانی اختلافات سازمان سنجش و اموزش پرورش ما دانش اموزا شدیم !

----------


## Orwell

*بچه های تجربی براتون یه پیشنهاذ دارم*

بنظرم با این شرایط بهتره همگی بریم سمت دیپ دوم ریاضی ! چون حتی اگه قرار باشه پیش رو امتحان بدیم میتونیم همه درسامون رو تطبیق بزنیم و فقط سه تا درس غیرمشترک یعنی گسسته + هندسه تحلیلی + دیفرانسیل رو امتحان بدیم

اینارو درحد 10-11 هم بخونیم کافیه چون مهم نیس و اون 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت انگار چیزی خاصی نیست

----------


## meh.75

مگه پیش مجدد هم داریم؟؟؟

----------


## Orwell

> مگه پیش مجدد هم داریم؟؟؟


دقیق نمیدونم ولی باید داشته باشیم

فردا اول وقت میرم اداره اموزش پرورش شهرمون ببینم اونا چی میگن

هرچند که مطمئنم اونا هنوز درمورد این قانون اصلا چیز خاصی نمیدونن !

----------


## idealist

> *بچه های تجربی براتون یه پیشنهاذ دارم*
> 
> بنظرم با این شرایط بهتره همگی بریم سمت دیپ دوم ریاضی ! چون حتی اگه قرار باشه پیش رو امتحان بدیم میتونیم همه درسامون رو تطبیق بزنیم و فقط سه تا درس غیرمشترک یعنی گسسته + هندسه تحلیلی + دیفرانسیل رو امتحان بدیم
> 
> اینارو درحد 10-11 هم بخونیم کافیه چون مهم نیس و اون 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت انگار چیزی خاصی نیست


*دیفرانسیل...گسسته...تحلیلی... 
من تو هندسه دو موندم !
ضمنا این پیشنهاد تطبیقت برا کسایی که پیش رو سالی واحدی گرفتن کار میکنه فقط ، چون ترمی واحدی ها تطبیق نمیتونن بزنن.
حالا فعلا تا فردا صبر کنین...*

----------


## Dayi javad

> دقیق نمیدونم ولی باید داشته باشیم
> 
> فردا اول وقت میرم اداره اموزش پرورش شهرمون ببینم اونا چی میگن
> 
> هرچند که مطمئنم اونا هنوز درمورد این قانون اصلا چیز خاصی نمیدونن !



بگو ززنگ بزنن آموزش پرورش مرکز استان ! یا خود تهران ! من هم میرم !

----------


## idealist

> بگو ززنگ بزنن آموزش پرورش مرکز استان ! یا خود تهران ! من هم میرم !


*من فردا صبح سعی میکنم با وزارت آموزش و پرورش تماس بگیرم...*

----------


## Dayi javad

> *من فردا صبح سعی میکنم با وزارت آموزش و پرورش تماس بگیرم...*


آره کار خوبیه ! حداقل اگ قرار باش دیگ دیپ مجدد هم به کارمون نیاد بهتر زودتر بفهمیم!

----------


## Orwell

این داستانی که گفتن خیلی ابهامات زیادی داره ! مثلا الان کسی که پیش ریاضی داره و میخواد کنکور تجربی بده بجای 5 درصد چند درصد حساب میکنن ؟

به قول اون دوستمون اگر کسی خرداد رد بشه بیفته واسه شهریور سوابقش رو چطور تاثیر میدن ؟

کسانی که قبل 91-90 بودن ایا میتونن با کد جدید سوابقشون شرکت کنن ؟

و ...

----------


## MaHsa 95

بچه ها به نظرم آموزش و پرورش هیچ کمکی نمیکنه، این قانون تازه امروز گذاشته شده، اونا هنوز شرایط دیپلم مجدد رو که از سال 84 اومده نمیدونن

----------


## idealist

> بچه ها به نظرم آموزش و پرورش هیچ کمکی نمیکنه، این قانون تازه امروز گذاشته شده، اونا هنوز شرایط دیپلم مجدد رو که از سال 84 اومده نمیدونن


*نیاز نیست دیپ مجدد رو بدونن ، فقط جواب بدن کسی که خرداد نمره نیاره و بیفته برا شهریور تکلیفش چیه؟!*

----------


## MaHsa 95

> *نیاز نیست دیپ مجدد رو بدونن ، فقط جواب بدن کسی که خرداد نمره نیاره و بیفته برا شهریور تکلیفش چیه؟!*


اصلا همون خرداد هم نمیشه، مگه ما نباید سوابق رو بهمن رد کنیم؟ من فکر کنم دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی میدن. آخه یکی شاید سوم براش تاثیر داشته باشه ولی پیش نداشته باشه، نمیشه یه کد برای دو تا مقطع داد...

----------


## Dayi javad

> اصلا همون خرداد هم نمیشه، مگه ما نباید سوابق رو بهمن رد کنیم؟ من فکر کنم دو تا کد سوابق تحصیلی میدن. آخه یکی شاید سوم براش تاثیر داشته باشه ولی پیش نداشته باشه، نمیشه یه کد برای دو تا مقطع داد...


نه خب دانش آموزای پیش ک دی ماه هنوز درس میخونن و ببعد امتحانات باید وارد کنن !
تکلیف ما فقط مشخص نیس!

----------


## MaHsa 95

> نه خب دانش آموزای پیش ک دی ماه هنوز درس میخونن و ببعد امتحانات باید وارد کنن !
> تکلیف ما فقط مشخص نیس!


منم همین رو میگم. احتمالا برای دانش آموزای پیش باید دو تا کد بدن چون سوابق دروس سوم رو بهمن باید رد کنن ولی سوابق پیش رو احتمالا تیر، یا کسی که مثلا سال 84 دیپلم گرفته و سال 85 پیش خب واسه این شخص فقط معدل سوم تاثیر داره نه پیش، پس نمیشه کلا یه کد واسه سوم و پیش داد که...
نمیدونم والا ... من مطمئنم خودشونم جواب این سوال ها رو نمیدونن...

----------


## Sajjad.SK7

دوستان دروس نهایی پیش ریاضی و تجربی چیه؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

پیش تجربی: ادبیات و دینی و فیزیک و زیست، پیش ریاضی رو نمیدونم

----------


## meh.75

باید منتظر بهمن باشیم که دفترچه ها بیاد

----------


## idealist

> دوستان دروس نهایی پیش ریاضی و تجربی چیه؟


ریاضی : ادبیات و دینی و دیفرانسیل و فیزیک

----------


## Orwell

من مطمئنم اداره های اموزش پرورش هیچی نمیدونن
این قانون تازه امروز روی خبرگزاریها اومده
جزئیاتش رو باید خود سازمان سنجش بگه

----------


## idealist

> من مطمئنم اداره های اموزش پرورش هیچی نمیدونن
> این قانون تازه امروز روی خبرگزاریها اومده
> جزئیاتش رو باید خود سازمان سنجش بگه


*هر سوالی که به نحوی به سوابق تحصیلی مربوط بشه از سازمان سنجش بپرسی ، حواله ت میکنه به اموزش و پرورش!*

----------


## LAZAR

آقا وضعیت ما چی میشه که مدرک پیش ریاضی قبل 90 داریم ولی دیپلم مجدد تجربی رو شهریور امسال گرفتیم؟؟؟/ :Yahoo (2): 
خداوکیل ادم نمیدونه با کدوم ساز اینا برقصه
هر روز 10 تا تبصره میزنن

----------


## Pouria.1376

سسلام بچه ها میدونم جای خوبی پست نزدم 
بچه ها برا پیش دانشگاهی چ کتاب شیمیی بگیرم درستامه خوبی داشته باشه از لحاظ شیمیم ضعیفم 

فرستاده شده از H30-U10ِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## daniad

> *بچه های تجربی براتون یه پیشنهاذ دارم*
> 
> بنظرم با این شرایط بهتره همگی بریم سمت دیپ دوم ریاضی ! چون حتی اگه قرار باشه پیش رو امتحان بدیم میتونیم همه درسامون رو تطبیق بزنیم و فقط سه تا درس غیرمشترک یعنی گسسته + هندسه تحلیلی + دیفرانسیل رو امتحان بدیم
> 
> اینارو درحد 10-11 هم بخونیم کافیه چون مهم نیس و اون 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت انگار چیزی خاصی نیست


فقط دیف نهایی عه 
اگه بشه پیش نجدد با تطبیق گرفت هم مشکلی نداره 
نهایتش ما یه زیست میخونیم شما ام دیف 
دیفرانسیلم که خیلیش تو کتاب ریاضی خودتون هست راحت قبول میشید 
من ترسم از اینه که اصلا نشه پیش مجدد گرفت 
یا از اینجور مشکلا

----------


## Egotist

> *بچه های تجربی براتون یه پیشنهاذ دارم*
> 
> بنظرم با این شرایط بهتره همگی بریم سمت دیپ دوم ریاضی ! چون حتی اگه قرار باشه پیش رو امتحان بدیم میتونیم همه درسامون رو تطبیق بزنیم و فقط سه تا درس غیرمشترک یعنی گسسته + هندسه تحلیلی + دیفرانسیل رو امتحان بدیم
> 
> اینارو درحد 10-11 هم بخونیم کافیه چون مهم نیس و اون 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت انگار چیزی خاصی نیست


مومن ما تو پاس کردن هندسه 1 و جبر موندیم هنو

:/

آخه بخوای ی ماه ب کنکور بیای رو گسسته و هندسه 2 و دیف وقت بزاری خییییییلییییی زورههه

----------


## Orwell

> مومن ما تو پاس کردن هندسه 1 و جبر موندیم هنو
> 
> :/
> 
> آخه بخوای ی ماه ب کنکور بیای رو گسسته و هندسه 2 و دیف وقت بزاری خییییییلییییی زورههه


اگه قرار باشه پیش مجدد هم بگیریم مگه راهی میمونه ؟ 

تو این وضعیت بنظره من ریاضی خیلی بهتر از انسانیه. انسانی باید جغرافیا + تاریخ + عربی + اجتماعی + فلسفه + ادبیات تخصصی رو حتما امتحان بدی. 

حالا بنظرت 3 تا درس رو امتحان بدی بهتره یا 6 تا درس ؟

بعدشم دیفرانسیل ریاضیا چیز خیلی خاصی نداره با همین معلومات خودمون بعد از خوندن واسه کنکور تجربی راحت میشه بالای 10 گرفت

درمورد گسسته و هندسه تحیلی هم نظری ندارم چون هندسه واقعا سخته

----------


## Mohsen2

گول این حرفا رو نخورید کنکور حرف اول و اخر رو میزنه من خودم با معدل کتبی دیپلم19/46پیام نور قبول شدم یعنی کنکور رو خراب کردم وحالا هم میخوام انصراف بدم اینا فقط جو سازی هست وگر نه اگه به معدل بود همه میرفتن با پول یه معدل بالا دست و پا میکردن

----------


## khaan

نگران نباشین دیپلم یه کد داره و پیش دانشگاهی هم یه کدداره.
ثانیا. نمرات رو آموزش پرورش به سنجش میفرسته خیلی راحت میتونن نمرات دیپلم دوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو بفرستن کاری نداره

----------


## Saint.Nima

من ی سوال دارم ک الان توش گنگم

من امسال میرم پیش دانشگاهی
اگه تو دی دیپلم مجدد بگیرم برا کنکور 95 ام مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟؟

----------


## rezarko13

من امروز رفتم اموزش پرورش ثبت نام گفت ما دیپلم اول رو میدیم نمیشع دیپلم دوم یدی مگه دلبخواهیه؟خلاصه اعصابمو ریخت به هم.

----------


## MaHsa 95

> من امروز رفتم اموزش پرورش ثبت نام گفت ما دیپلم اول رو میدیم نمیشع دیپلم دوم یدی مگه دلبخواهیه؟خلاصه اعصابمو ریخت به هم.


چرا؟ گفتی میخوام دیپلم مجدد تو یه رشته دیگه بگیرم؟ شاید فکر کرده میخوای تو همون رشته دوباره دیپلم بگیری
هر چند اینا انقدر بیسوادن که هر چی بگی ازشون بر میاد...

----------


## MaHsa 95

> نگران نباشین دیپلم یه کد داره و پیش دانشگاهی هم یه کدداره.
> ثانیا. نمرات رو آموزش پرورش به سنجش میفرسته خیلی راحت میتونن نمرات دیپلم دوم و پیش دانشگاهی رو بفرستن کاری نداره


شما مطمئنین اینجوریه؟ یعنی برای ما که میخوایم دی دیپ مجدد بگیریم مشکلی پیش نمیاد و میتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم؟

----------


## rezarko13

بابا به یکی گفتم گفت میشه و پیش این مشاوره گفت نمیشه الان اگه دیپ دوم بگیریم دیپ اول چطور میشه؟باید با اولی کنکور بدیم؟

----------


## idealist

*واااااای خدااااا 
تماس گرفتم ورارت آموزش و پرورش ، میگه ما هم هنوز نمیدونیم ، مشخص نیست چجوری باید اجرا بشه این مصوبه ، میگم خب کسانی که شهریور فارغ التحصیل میشن شما کی نمرات اینها رو ارسال میکنین به سازمان سنجش؟ میگه نمیدونم هنوز در مورد نحوه اجراش بحث نکردیم ، سازمان سنجش باید تاریخ آزمون هاش رو عوض کنه یا دو مرحله ایش کنه یا... 
خلاصه کلام : ما فعلا همینجوری قانون تصویب کردیم به بقیه ش فکر نکردیم فعلا*

----------


## rezarko13

> *واااااای خدااااا 
> تماس گرفتم ورارت آموزش و پرورش ، میگه ما هم هنوز نمیدونیم ، مشخص نیست چجوری باید اجرا بشه این مصوبه ، میگم خب کسانی که شهریور فارغ التحصیل میشن شما کی نمرات اینها رو ارسال میکنین به سازمان سنجش؟ میگه نمیدونم هنوز در مورد نحوه اجراش بحث نکردیم ، سازمان سنجش باید تاریخ آزمون هاش رو عوض کنه یا دو مرحله ایش کنه یا... 
> خلاصه کلام : ما فعلا همینجوری قانون تصویب کردیم به بقیه ش فکر نکردیم فعلا*


خخخخخخ اینجا ایرانه

----------


## MaHsa 95

> *واااااای خدااااا 
> تماس گرفتم ورارت آموزش و پرورش ، میگه ما هم هنوز نمیدونیم ، مشخص نیست چجوری باید اجرا بشه این مصوبه ، میگم خب کسانی که شهریور فارغ التحصیل میشن شما کی نمرات اینها رو ارسال میکنین به سازمان سنجش؟ میگه نمیدونم هنوز در مورد نحوه اجراش بحث نکردیم ، سازمان سنجش باید تاریخ آزمون هاش رو عوض کنه یا دو مرحله ایش کنه یا... 
> خلاصه کلام : ما فعلا همینجوری قانون تصویب کردیم به بقیه ش فکر نکردیم فعلا*


واقعا که... ببین آینده ما دست چه آدمایی افتاده...
با سنجش نمیشه تماس گرفت؟ اونا باز از آموزش و پروش بیشتر میدونن

----------


## rezarko13

> واقعا که... ببین آینده ما دست چه آدمایی افتاده...
> با سنجش نمیشه تماس گرفت؟ اونا باز از آموزش و پروش بیشتر میدونن


اره زنگ بزنین بهتر میفهمنن اموزش پرورش همه بوقن ولی اقای افشار گفته با هر مدرک پیش و دیپلم میشه

----------


## MaHsa 95

> اره زنگ بزنین بهتر میفهمنن اموزش پرورش همه بوقن ولی اقای افشار گفته با هر مدرک پیش و دیپلم میشه


اتفاقا میخواستم بگم یکی از آقای افشار بپرسه، یعنی گفتن با دیپ مجدد و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی قبلی میشه شرکت کرد؟

----------


## rezarko13

راستی به یارو گفتم پیشم میخوان تاثیر بدن کپ کرد خخخخخ گفت مگه میشه

----------


## idealist

> اتفاقا میخواستم بگم یکی از آقای افشار بپرسه، یعنی گفتن با دیپ مجدد و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی قبلی میشه شرکت کرد؟


*خاهرٍ من ، دارم میگم طرف تو وزارت اموزش و پرورش که خودشون در این مورد تصمیم میگیرن میگه هنوز فکر نکردیم که چجوری اجراش کنیم ، اونوقت شما میگی افشار؟*  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## rezarko13

راستی برای هر دیپلم یک کد سوابق میدن؟یا برا دوتا یکی

----------


## Egotist

> اتفاقا میخواستم بگم یکی از آقای افشار بپرسه، یعنی گفتن با دیپ مجدد و مدرک پیش دانشگاهی قبلی میشه شرکت کرد؟



افشار هرچی میدونه و نمیدونه از صدقه سری همین تایپیکاس :Yahoo (21): 

افشار :/

----------


## khaan

> شما مطمئنین اینجوریه؟ یعنی برای ما که میخوایم دی دیپ مجدد بگیریم مشکلی پیش نمیاد و میتونیم ازش استفاده کنیم؟


شما نگران هیچی نباشبرو دیپلم دومت رو بگیر.

----------


## rezarko13

من چکار کنم یارو میگه ما دیپلم اولو میزنیم خخخ کمکم کنین

----------


## idealist

> من چکار کنم یارو میگه ما دیپلم اولو میزنیم خخخ کمکم کنین


*یارو شر گفته. دست اونا نیست اصلا ، شما کد دانش آموزی جدیدت رو برای گرفتن کد سوابق تحصیلی تو سامانه ی دیپ کد وارد میکنی و کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید میگیری*

----------


## khaan

> من چکار کنم یارو میگه ما دیپلم اولو میزنیم خخخ کمکم کنین


بهش بهش شما چی زدی که دیپلم اولو میزنی ؟؟ :Yahoo (76):    دیپلم دوم گرفتن پس برای چی هست؟؟   ثانیا زدنش با خود شما هست هنگام ثبت نام نه با آموزش پرورش :Yahoo (76):

----------


## rezarko13

خیلی ممنون

----------


## Orwell

همین الان از اداره اموزش و پرورش ناحیه 1 کرمان برمیگردم 

*یکی از کارشناسای متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی میگه سنجش واسه خودش این 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت پیش دانشگاهی رو گفته ! هیچ چیزی به اموزش و پرورش کل ابلاغ نکردن و اینکه سنجش برا خودش قانون دست و پا کنه الکیه !* 

*میگه سنجش میخواد الکی جو بده که پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دانش اموزا جدی بگیرن وگرنه واسه کنکور 95 به هیچ عنوان نمیتونه پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بده. گفت محکمترین دلیل هم واسه اینکار اینه که دانش اموزی که خرداد رد بشه و بیفته واسه شهریور دیگه کی میخوان نمراتش رو تاثیر بدن ؟

بنده خدا به من گفت این چیزا رو جدی نگیر برو دنبال همون دیپلم مجددت نذار همینی هم که هست از دستت بره. گفت سازمان سنجش یه طرف داستانه اموزش و پرورش هم یه طرف دیگه. اگه قانونی میخواد وضع بشه باید به تصویب هردوتا برسه نه اینکه یک جانبه باشه.

خلاصه کلام اینکه گفت پیش رو اصلا و ابدا واسه 95 نمیتونن تاثیر بدن فقط یه حرفی زدن.
*

----------


## khaan

> همین الان از اداره اموزش و پرورش ناحیه 1 کرمان برمیگردم 
> 
> *یکی از کارشناسای متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی میگه سنجش واسه خودش این 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت پیش دانشگاهی رو گفته ! هیچ چیزی به اموزش و پرورش کل ابلاغ نکردن و اینکه سنجش برا خودش قانون دست و پا کنه الکیه !* 
> 
> *میگه سنجش میخواد الکی جو بده که پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دانش اموزا جدی بگیرن وگرنه واسه کنکور 95 به هیچ عنوان نمیتونه پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بده. گفت محکمترین دلیل هم واسه اینکار اینه که دانش اموزی که خرداد رد بشه و بیفته واسه شهریور دیگه کی میخوان نمراتش رو تاثیر بدن ؟
> 
> بنده خدا به من گفت این چیزا رو جدی نگیر برو دنبال همون دیپلم مجددت نذار همینی هم که هست از دستت بره. گفت سازمان سنجش یه طرف داستانه اموزش و پرورش هم یه طرف دیگه. اگه قانونی میخواد وضع بشه باید به تصویب هردوتا برسه نه اینکه یک جانبه باشه.
> 
> خلاصه کلام اینکه گفت پیش رو اصلا و ابدا واسه 95 نمیتونن تاثیر بدن فقط یه حرفی زدن.
> *


خب اشتباه گفته. سنجشبگه تاثیر میدیم تاثیر میده.
با توجه به اینکه امسال تاثیر مثبته و قطعی نیست ممکنه کسایی که شهریور پیش رو تموم کردن رو تاثیر ندن. 
هرچند در هر صورت میشه از دیپلم دوم برا یکنکور استفاده کرد چوندیپلم یه کد رهگیری داره و پیش هم یه کد رهگیری جدا

----------


## Orwell

> هرچند در هر صورت میشه از دیپلم دوم برا یکنکور استفاده کرد چوندیپلم یه کد رهگیری داره و پیش هم یه کد رهگیری جدا


دیپلم یه کد پیش هم یه کد ؟

شاید اینی شما میگین واسه بچه هایی که امسال پیش دانشگاهی هستن صدق کنه ولی امثال ما که کد دیپلم و پیششون یکسانه چی ؟

----------


## quf

آقا یکی به من کمک کنه رفتم آموزش پرورش میگه 5 تا از درسای دوم انسانی هم باید امتحان بدی دوباره یه روز دیگه با بخشنامه رفتم میگه این برا کساییه که دیپلم بدون معدل میخوان واسه با معدل باید دومم امتحان بدی واسه شما هم اینطوری بوده؟؟؟ :Yahoo (77):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## idealist

> همین الان از اداره اموزش و پرورش ناحیه 1 کرمان برمیگردم 
> 
> *یکی از کارشناسای متوسطه و پیش دانشگاهی میگه سنجش واسه خودش این 5 درصد تاثیر مثبت پیش دانشگاهی رو گفته ! هیچ چیزی به اموزش و پرورش کل ابلاغ نکردن و اینکه سنجش برا خودش قانون دست و پا کنه الکیه !* 
> 
> *میگه سنجش میخواد الکی جو بده که پیش دانشگاهی رو هم دانش اموزا جدی بگیرن وگرنه واسه کنکور 95 به هیچ عنوان نمیتونه پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بده. گفت محکمترین دلیل هم واسه اینکار اینه که دانش اموزی که خرداد رد بشه و بیفته واسه شهریور دیگه کی میخوان نمراتش رو تاثیر بدن ؟
> 
> بنده خدا به من گفت این چیزا رو جدی نگیر برو دنبال همون دیپلم مجددت نذار همینی هم که هست از دستت بره. گفت سازمان سنجش یه طرف داستانه اموزش و پرورش هم یه طرف دیگه. اگه قانونی میخواد وضع بشه باید به تصویب هردوتا برسه نه اینکه یک جانبه باشه.
> 
> خلاصه کلام اینکه گفت پیش رو اصلا و ابدا واسه 95 نمیتونن تاثیر بدن فقط یه حرفی زدن.
> *


*امین تهران هم گفت هنوز به ما ابلاغ نشده ، ولی این کارشناسی که جواب تورو داده یه اشتباهی کرده اونم این که نمیدونه این تصمیم توی شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو گرفته شده که یک طرفش مسوولین اموزش و پرورش هستن و مسوولین هر دو نهاد حضور دارن توش. چیزی که تهران به من گفت این بود که این مسئله تصویب شده ، اما در مورد این که چجوری اجرا بشه هنوز بحث و تصمیمی صورت نگرفته ، مثلا هنوز خودشون هم نمیدونن دانش آموزایی که شهریوری میشن رو چجوری نمراتشونو تاثیر بدن*

----------


## quf

آقا یکی جواب منو بده خواهشا دارم دیوونه میشم

----------


## Orwell

> *امین تهران هم گفت هنوز به ما ابلاغ نشده ، ولی این کارشناسی که جواب تورو داده یه اشتباهی کرده اونم این که نمیدونه این تصمیم توی شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو گرفته شده که یک طرفش مسوولین اموزش و پرورش هستن و مسوولین هر دو نهاد حضور دارن توش. چیزی که تهران به من گفت این بود که این مسئله تصویب شده ، اما در مورد این که چجوری اجرا بشه هنوز بحث و تصمیمی صورت نگرفته ، مثلا هنوز خودشون هم نمیدونن دانش آموزایی که شهریوری میشن رو چجوری نمراتشونو تاثیر بدن*


خیلی جالبه بخدا 
خیلی 
فقط تو ایرانه که اول یه قانون وضع میکنن بعدش درمورد مسائل جانبیش تصمیم میگیرن  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## rezarko13

داش امین شما کرمانی رفتی دیپ ثبت نام کنی دومم امتحان میگیرن؟هر درسی چقد گرفتن؟

----------


## rezarko13

ناحیه دو کرمان که ما رو فیلم کردن

----------


## arman2kc

سلام.لطفا بیاین تاپیکم در همین مورد سوال داشتم:
کمک درمورد معدل و دیپلم مجدد

----------


## Orwell

> داش امین شما کرمانی رفتی دیپ ثبت نام کنی دومم امتحان میگیرن؟هر درسی چقد گرفتن؟


سلام
اره عزیز کرمانم
واسه امتحان دادن باید برید مدرسه علامه امینی ثبت نام کنید
هر درس حدودا 3-4 تومن میگیرن

ناحیه 2 متاسفانه یکم بی اطلاعه از این قضیه
یکی از دوستان منم دیروز رفته بود پیچونده بودنش
درصورتی که ناحیه 1 کارمو به خوبی راه انداخت الان کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید هم دارم

----------


## quf

> سلام
> اره عزیز کرمانم
> واسه امتحان دادن باید برید مدرسه علامه امینی ثبت نام کنید
> هر درس حدودا 3-4 تومن میگیرن
> 
> ناحیه 2 متاسفانه یکم بی اطلاعه از این قضیه
> یکی از دوستان منم دیروز رفته بود پیچونده بودنش
> درصورتی که ناحیه 1 کارمو به خوبی راه انداخت الان کد سوابق تحصیلی جدید هم دارم


آقا به شما هم گفتن باید دومو امتحلن بدی اختصاصیاشو؟؟؟

----------


## Orwell

> آقا به شما هم گفتن باید دومو امتحلن بدی اختصاصیاشو؟؟؟


نه فقط سوم

----------


## quf

> نه فقط سوم


من هرچی میگم میگه دومم باید امتحان بدی میگه اگه دیپلم بدون معدل میخوای فقط سوم برا شما با معدله؟؟؟میگفت بدون معدل به درد دانشگاه نمیخوره!!!

----------


## MaHsa 95

> من هرچی میگم میگه دومم باید امتحان بدی میگه اگه دیپلم بدون معدل میخوای فقط سوم برا شما با معدله؟؟؟میگفت بدون معدل به درد دانشگاه نمیخوره!!!


شما باید دیپلم معدل دار بگیرین نه بدون معدل

----------


## quf

> شما باید دیپلم معدل دار بگیرین نه بدون معدل


شما گرفتین فقط سومو امتحان دادید؟؟

----------


## daniad



----------


## quf

اینو به من داده واسه دیپه مجدد ببینید دومم توشه

----------


## rezarko13

داداش تو بخشنامه نوشته نباید بدی

----------


## rezarko13



----------


## quf

> داداش تو بخشنامه نوشته نباید بدی


همین بخشنامه رو بردم میگه این قدیمیه چه خاکی تو سرم کنم هیشکی ام جواب نمیده بدبختی

----------


## rezarko13

خخخ این بایس یگی جدیدشو نشون بده

----------


## rezarko13

اینا یعضی هاشون هیچی نمیفهمن

----------


## quf

> اینا یعضی هاشون هیچی نمیفهمن


بهش میگم میرم اداره کل میگه کل ایران اینچوریه هر جا بری همینه!!!

----------


## daniad

> بهش میگم میرم اداره کل میگه کل ایران اینچوریه هر جا بری همینه!!!


چرت میگه 
یه مشت بی سواد ریختن تو اداره ها
من اینطوری شدم رفتم آموزش پرورش یه ناحیه دیگه برام تطیبیق زد ناحیه خودمون میگفت اصلا همچین چیزی نمیشه و فقط درسای غیر مشترک رو باید امتحان بدی :Yahoo (20):

----------


## quf

> چرت میگه 
> یه مشت بی سواد ریختن تو اداره ها
> من اینطوری شدم رفتم آموزش پرورش یه ناحیه دیگه برام تطیبیق زد ناحیه خودمون میگفت اصلا همچین چیزی نمیشه و فقط درسای غیر مشترک رو باید امتحان بدی


الان من فرمه طتبیقو همه چیشو گرفتم بنظرت چه کار کنم؟
http://s6.picofile.com/file/8213400542/DSC_0010.jpg اینه فرمم

----------


## idealist

> الان من فرمه طتبیقو همه چیشو گرفتم بنظرت چه کار کنم؟
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8213400542/DSC_0010.jpg اینه فرمم


*این که فرم تطبیق نیست عزیز ، این کارنامه ست که یه سری درسا رو انتخاب واحد کردن!
فرم تطبیق یه جور دیگه ست ، به تاپیک "میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت" مراجعه کن فک کنم صفحه 19 عکس فرم تطبیق باشه
ضمنا سعی کن اموزش و پرورش یه ناحیه دیگه رو بری شاید اونا بهتر بدونن*

----------


## daniad

> الان من فرمه طتبیقو همه چیشو گرفتم بنظرت چه کار کنم؟
> http://s6.picofile.com/file/8213400542/DSC_0010.jpg اینه فرمم


اگه جات بودم میرفتم آموزش پرورش یه ناحیه دیگه دوباره تطبیق میزدم معرفی نامه میگرفتم 
اصلا درسا دوم رو چطور میشه امتحان داد وقتی نهایی نیست ؟ گفتن بهت ؟

----------


## quf

> *این که فرم تطبیق نیست عزیز ، این کارنامه ست که یه سری درسا رو انتخاب واحد کردن!
> فرم تطبیق یه جور دیگه ست ، به تاپیک "میشه دوباره دیپلم گرفت" مراجعه کن فک کنم صفحه 19 عکس فرم تطبیق باشه
> ضمنا سعی کن اموزش و پرورش یه ناحیه دیگه رو بری شاید اونا بهتر بدونن*


این عکسه پایینه فرمس بالاش برام دینی و زبانو تطبیق زده

----------


## quf

> اگه جات بودم میرفتم آموزش پرورش یه ناحیه دیگه دوباره تطبیق میزدم معرفی نامه میگرفتم 
> اصلا درسا دوم رو چطور میشه امتحان داد وقتی نهایی نیست ؟ گفتن بهت ؟


اگه برم جایه دیگه مشکلی پیش نمیاد نمیگن ناحیه دیگه ثبت نام کردی؟
بهش گفتم داخلیه میگفت به هرحال باید امتحان بدی

----------


## MaHsa 95

> شما گرفتین فقط سومو امتحان دادید؟؟


بله من گرفتم.
شما بگو دیپلم مجدد میخوام، معدل دار
بخشنامه رو من دیروز بردم. اصلا قدیمی نیست، چون رو  خود فرم تطبیق که از آموزش و پرورش میگیرین نوشته طبق مصوبه ی هفتصد و بیست و نهمین جلسه مورخ 1384/12/9 ، شما کدوم شهرین؟

----------


## quf

> بله من گرفتم.
> شما بگو دیپلم مجدد میخوام، معدل دار
> بخشنامه رو من دیروز بردم. اصلا قدیمی نیست، چون رو  خود فرم تطبیق که از آموزش و پرورش میگیرین نوشته طبق مصوبه ی هفتصد و بیست و نهمین جلسه مورخ 1384/12/9 ، شما کدوم شهرین؟


منم همینو گفتم بخشنامه هم بردم قبول نکردن 
من اراکم
برم آموزش پرورش استان اونا هرچی بگن همونه دیگه؟؟

----------


## MaHsa 95

> منم همینو گفتم بخشنامه هم بردم قبول نکردن 
> من اراکم
> برم آموزش پرورش استان اونا هرچی بگن همونه دیگه؟؟


آره برو آموزش و پرورش استان یا یه ناحیه دیگه... اصلا همین الان زنگ بزن آموزش و پرورش استان شرایط دیپلم مجدد رو بپرس، ببین چی میگن.. اونا احتمالا میدونن

----------


## quf

> آره برو آموزش و پرورش استان یا یه ناحیه دیگه... اصلا همین الان زنگ بزن آموزش و پرورش استان شرایط دیپلم مجدد رو بپرس، ببین چی میگن.. اونا احتمالا میدونن


اره فردا همین کارو میکنم ببینم اونا چی میگن

----------


## Ritalin

الان مطمن هستید که دو تا کد برای دیپلم و پیش میدن و دیگه بادیپلم مجدد به مشکل نمیخوریم

----------


## newpath

احتمالا مثله کنکور ارشد باشه .. ما اون زمان معدل کلمون تا ترم شیشو رد کردیم .. کساییم که فارغ بودن معدل کل لیسانسشون .. الانم هر کس پیش باشه احتمالا تا نوبت اولشو تاثیر بدن کسیم که فارغ کلشو

----------


## Dayi javad

> احتمالا مثله کنکور ارشد باشه .. ما اون زمان معدل کلمون تا ترم شیشو رد کردیم .. کساییم که فارغ بودن معدل کل لیسانسشون .. الانم هر کس پیش باشه احتمالا تا نوبت اولشو تاثیر بدن کسیم که فارغ کلشو


خب نوبت اول که نهایی نیس امتحانات ! اینا گفتن 4 تا درسی ک نهایی 5 درصد تاثیر داره ! ک امتحاناتش تو ادریبهشت !

----------


## Ritalin

یه سوال ما که دوتا دیپلم داریم تجربی و انسانی برای ثبت نام دانشگاه کدوم استفاده میشه
سوال قبل هم جواب بدید ایا مطمن اید با دیپلم مجدد به مشکل نمیخوریم

----------


## khaan

> یه سوال ما که دوتا دیپلم داریم تجربی و انسانی برای ثبت نام دانشگاه کدوم استفاده میشه
> سوال قبل هم جواب بدید ایا مطمن اید با دیپلم مجدد به مشکل نمیخوریم


برای ثبت نام اونی استفاده میشه که شما کدش رو وارد کرده باشی.
دیپلم مجدد خیلی ها امسال استفاده کردن و به مشکل نخوردن.

----------


## newpath

چه بهتر !!! واسه دیپ مجدد باز میشه خرداد همه رو پاس کرد دیگه مشکلش چیه پس ؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> برای ثبت نام اونی استفاده میشه که شما کدش رو وارد کرده باشی.
> دیپلم مجدد خیلی ها امسال استفاده کردن و به مشکل نخوردن.


خب اگ پیشو تاثیر بدن ک دیگ به دوتا کد نیاز هس از کجا معلوم دوتا کد بدن ؟؟
از کجا معلوم بشه چون پیش تاثیر داره مشکلی پیش نیاد به خاطر اینکه عنوان دیپلم با پیش فرق داره ؟

همیناش جای سوال !
راستی یکی از دوستان گفته بود واس دیپ مجدد باید دومم امتحان بدی  :Yahoo (21):  صحت داره عایا ؟؟

----------


## newpath

> *فک کنم کامل نخوندی مطلب رو ، کسی که دیپ مجدد میگیره احتمالا باید پیش مجدد هم بگیره !*


واسه دیپ مجدد دی ماه سومو بگذرونی خردادم که دروس پیش نهایی میشن پیشو بگذرونی اوکیه دیگه ؟ مشکل کار کجاست پس ؟

----------


## idealist

> الان مطمن هستید که دو تا کد برای دیپلم و پیش میدن و دیگه بادیپلم مجدد به مشکل نمیخوریم


*کی گفته قراراه دو تا کد بدن؟!*
*اینا صرفا حدسیات دانش اموزان هست ، وزارت اموزش و پرورش داره میگه ما هنوز راجع به این که چجوری باید اینها رو اجرایی کنیم ، چجوری نمرات دانش آموزانی که میفتن شهریور رو ارسال کنیم و هر مسئله ای از این قبیل هنوز هیچ تصمیمی نگرفتیم و در موردش بحث نکردیم. سازمان سنجش هم که میگه به ما اصلا ربطی نداره این موضوع ، ما صرفا مسوول کنکور هستیم ، در مورد سوابق تحصیلی هر چی اموزش و پرورش بفرسته ما اعمال میکنیم.*

----------


## idealist

> واسه دیپ مجدد دی ماه سومو بگذرونی خردادم که دروس پیش نهایی میشن پیشو بگذرونی اوکیه دیگه ؟ مشکل کار کجاست پس ؟


*مشکل کار اینجاست که کلی وقت ادم طلف میشه*

----------


## khaan

دیپلم مجدد نیاز نیتس که حتما پیش مجدد رو هم بگذرونی

----------


## idealist

> دیپلم مجدد نیاز نیتس که حتما پیش مجدد رو هم بگذرونی


*برادر من ، اینو میدونیم ، ولی مشکل از جایی شروع میشه که میگه امسال ما نمرات پیش دانشگاهی رو هم تاثیر میدیم ، و کسانی که دیپلم مجدد میگیرن ، کد دانش آموزیشون در دیپلم جدید و پیش دانشگاهی قبلی با هم متفاوته ، ما یه سری حدس و گمان میزنیم که مثلا احتمالا کد سوابق تحصیلیه جداگانه ای برای سوم و پیش در نظر میگیرن و اونجوری مشکل حل میشه ، اما این صرفا حدسیات ماست. هنوز اموزش و پرورش خودش هم نمیدونه چیکار میخاد بکنه ، هنوز نمیدونه که نمرات کسانی که شهریور ماه پیش دانشگاهی میگیرن رو قراره چجوری بده به سنجش !
*

----------


## meh.75

دوستان مشکل حل شد

----------


## idealist

> دوستان مشکل حل شد


*هیچی حل نشده...*

----------


## newpath

منی که دیپ مجددم تجربیه مشکلی نداره خرداد همون چهار تا درس نهایی پیشو  فقط امتحان بدم .. شهریور باقیشو ؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> منی که دیپ مجددم تجربیه مشکلی نداره خرداد همون چهار تا درس نهایی پیشو  فقط امتحان بدم .. شهریور باقیشو ؟


داداش بزار ببینیم میخوان چیکار کنن ! هنوز هیچی معلوم نیس ! چون خودشونم نیمدنن چیکار کردن

----------


## KARGADAN.isBACK

باز برید خدا رو شکر کنید پیش دانشگاهیو 5 درصد تاثیر میدن ! همین اینکه دیوونه بازی در نیاوردن این خودش کلیه !

----------


## idealist

> منی که دیپ مجددم تجربیه مشکلی نداره خرداد همون چهار تا درس نهایی پیشو  فقط امتحان بدم .. شهریور باقیشو ؟


*اگه این کار رو بشه کرد خیلی خوب میشه ، پیش رو اگه شد که میندازیم شهریور اگه نشد هم همون ازدیبهشت میریم شکسته بسته چند جلسه امتحان میدیم*
*بحث کردن در این مورد سودی برای ما نداره ، بهتره که ما بریم همونطور که برنامه ریزی کردیم مسیر خودمون رو طی کنیم ، چون کار اینها معلوم نیست و بحث کردن در موردش بیهودست. بهترین کاری که ما میتونیم بکنیم درس خوندنه
--------------------------------------------------------------
دیگه در این مورد بحث نمیکنیم ، ما دیپ خودمون رو میگیریم و میچسپیم به درسمون چون وقتی خود مسوولین هم نمیدونن چه خبره بحث بی فایده ست
ضمنا زیاد در این مورد سوال نپرسین یهو میزنن میگن اصلا با دیپ دیگه نمیشه کنکور داد. کار خودمون رو بکنیم بهتره.*

----------


## Orwell

*دوستان امروزم رو به اتمامه و فردا اولین روزیه که استارت واقعی کنکور بین تمام داوطلبا زده میشه. پس فعلا منتظر شرایط و ضوابط این قانونی که گذاشتن نباشین چون ممکنه 2 روز دیگه باشه یا 2 ماه دیگه.

درستون رو بخونید و علی الحساب به فکر دیپلم مجددتون هم باشید.

اینجارو هم ول کنید باور کنید سودی برا من و شما نداره !

خودمم از فردا نهایت روزی نیم ساعت میام اینجا که ببینم چی به چیه.

درستون رو بخونید ، زحمتتون رو بکشید ، توکلتونم به خدا باشه.

انشاا... امسالم کاری نمیکنن که به ضررمون بشه.

به امید موفقیت همگی...
*

----------


## idealist

> *دوستان امروزم رو به اتمامه و فردا اولین روزیه که استارت واقعی کنکور بین تمام داوطلبا زده میشه. پس فعلا منتظر شرایط و ضوابط این قانونی که گذاشتن نباشین چون ممکنه 2 روز دیگه باشه یا 2 ماه دیگه.
> 
> درستون رو بخونید و علی الحساب به فکر دیپلم مجددتون هم باشید.
> 
> اینجارو هم ول کنید باور کنید سودی برا من و شما نداره !
> 
> خودمم از فردا نهایت روزی نیم ساعت میام اینجا که ببینم چی به چیه.
> 
> درستون رو بخونید ، زحمتتون رو بکشید ، توکلتونم به خدا باشه.
> ...


*دقیقا همینطوره. تنها کاری که از ما بر میاد اینه که بشینیم سر درسمون. من دلم روشنه و فکر نمیکنم مشکل خاصی پیش بیاد. دفترچه که بیاد همه چی مشخص میشه. فعلا تا اون موقع ما باید نهایت تلاشمون رو بکنیم و دیپ مجدد رو هم اوکی کنیم.
با ارزوی موفقیت برای همه*

----------


## Amir h

کمکم کنید من از آخر کارای دیپ مجددمو بکنم اگه قضیه اینطوری باشه که بخوایم سومو تو دی و چهارمو تو خرداد سال دیگه امتحان بدیم که نمیتونیم کنکور 95 شرکت کنیم پس باید بی خیال دیپ مجدد شم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## rezarko13

یعنی الان باید صبرکنیم بهمن دفترچه ها بیاد؟یعنی راهی  نداره تا اخر ابان فهمید میخوام دیپ مجدد ثبت نام کنم؟

----------


## Dayi javad

> سلام 
> منم تقریبا همچین مشکلی دارم
> رفتم آموزش و پرورش و گفتن که هیچ درسیو نمی تونی تطبیق بزنی.
> میشه لطف کنین و فایل بخشنامه رو بذارین یا آدرسشو بدین تا منم پرینتش کنم؟
> ممنون........


ی مشت بزن تو دهنش ! بگو من گفتم ! 

بی خودی میگن

----------


## quf

آقا این موضوع دیپ مجدد معلوم نشد چیه؟؟؟؟بالاخره باید پیشم بگیریم یا کد جدا میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ehsan7777777

> یعنی بدبختی به این میگن!! آموزش و پرورش واسه دیپ مجدد برام دروس مشترک رو تطبیق نمیزد ، امروز رفتم بخشنامه رو پرینت گرفتم و رفتم معاونت متوسطه و درخواست دادم و  بعدم رفتم بخش امتحانات و ... خلاصه با هزار بدبختی برام تطبیق زدن از اونورم رفتم مدرسه بزرگسالان و ثبت نام کردم. انقدر خوشحال بودم که نگو... فکر کردم همه چیز درست شد. تا اینکه اومدم انجمن این خبرو دیدم . حالا ما باید چیکار کنیم؟ یعنی نمیشه از دیپ مجدد استفاده کرد؟


سلام بچه ها
 کسی می تونه فایل این بخشنامه تطبیق رو واسم بذاره؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نمونه فرم رو نمی خوام .فقط بخشنامه رو میخوام.
آخه رفتم آموزش و پروش که تطبیق بزنم، گفتن اصلا به هیچ عنوان امکانش نیست .
پیش خودم گفتم پرینتش کنم و براشون ببرم. شاید حرفمو قبول کردن.....
ممنون

----------


## khaan

> آقا این موضوع دیپ مجدد معلوم نشد چیه؟؟؟؟بالاخره باید پیشم بگیریم یا کد جدا میدن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


پیش نیاز نیست بعد از اخذ دیپلم مجدد اخذ شده باشه

----------


## quf

> پیش نیاز نیست بعد از اخذ دیپلم مجدد اخذ شده باشه


نه به خاطر تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی میگم آخه دیپلم انسانی دارم پیش تجربی خوب برا دیپ انسانی که کد دارم ولی برا پیش تجربی که کدی ندارم

----------


## khaan

> نه به خاطر تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی میگم آخه دیپلم انسانی دارم پیش تجربی خوب برا دیپ انسانی که کد دارم ولی برا پیش تجربی که کدی ندارم


پیش تجربی که دار ی؟؟؟

----------


## quf

> پیش تجربی که دار ی؟؟؟


آره دارم(فارغ تحصیلم)ولی واسه دیپه مجدد یه کد جدید بهت میدن دیگه اون به کنار واسه نمرات سال سوم ولی پیشو چجوری باید وارد کنی وقتی کد سوابق تحصیلی نداره!!!!!!!!

----------


## nafasef21

من دیپلمم ریاضیه،اماواسه پیش رفتم تجربی،بعددی ماه قرار دیپلم تجربی بگیرم، احتمالا کدسوابق همون مال دبیرستانه و عوض نمیشه

Sent from my HTC Desire 820q dual sim using Tapatalk

----------

